# Can a poor guy technically be a "sugar daddy" ???



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Sooo.... I was looking around reddit, and someone PM'd me that I should look at this sugar daddy dating site...
Of course it's probably a scammer or a bot or something, knowing dating sites, and the grammar was atrocious.

But it sparked a question that I think might be relevant to my situation.

Sure, I may be poor, and I may be disabled and super tired, and depressed from lack of love for my entire life,
I can still financially provide for another human being.

BUT

Would it be enough?
Does a "sugar baby" need huge piles of "sugar" all the time?
Do they necessarily have to be in the lap of luxury from day one?

I mean...

I can afford whatever a girl might need, even the up-scale version, if she doesn't need too many of them...
She wouldn't need to go to a fancy spa, because I'm happy to do any luxury care she would want.
I lived with my grandma, no I didn't do that stuff for her, but I've seen what women like in their daily lives.
After a not very long time, I'd be healed so much by her love that we would start to rake in the cash.
Heck, I've said it plenty of times, I get 9k/yr and I can buy a new big screen TV every month easy.
I could buy a new bicycle every month.

Anyways, I'm ranting now, better stop....


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

If it's too expensive for you maybe there is a option for a few poor guys to share . 
9k a month won't get you a looker that's for sure but say if 4 guys throw in 9k each a month you'd get something good . (To share of course ) ( ps. No eye contact and no crossing swords )


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Jeez @Grog I just explained that I could afford it...

Also, I edited it to 9k/yr PER YEAR. Haha, I could buy a yacht every year with 9k/mo


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Grog said:


> If it's too expensive for you maybe there is a option for a few poor guys to share .
> 9k a month won't get you a looker that's for sure but say if 4 guys throw in 9k each a month you'd get something good . (To share of course ) ( ps. No eye contact and no crossing swords )


Can we high-five after and/or during though.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

9K a year and providing for needs isn't being a sugar daddy, that's just survival

being a 'sugar daddy' would involve frequent gifts of gold and jewels, exotic overseas vacations in your private jet, an impressive penthouse apartment, giving her a credit card with no limit to use on whatever her heart desires, etc...


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

How do you live off 9K a year? :con


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

k_wifler said:


> She wouldn't need to go to a fancy spa, because I'm happy to do any luxury care she would want.
> I lived with my grandma, no I didn't do that stuff for her, but I've seen what women like in their daily lives.


If a woman wants to go to a fancy spa, she wants to go to a fancy spa; she doesn't want you tending to her basic physical needs like she's an invalid. :| It's not just about the money but about the *experience* of being pampered/treated like a queen. I doubt your at-home ministrations would suffice for a sugar baby. (And...did you _really_ just compare a sugar baby to your grandmother...?)

I'm not saying this to be rude, and I'm definitely not stalking your threads (usually I try to avoid replying to them, they mystify me so), just that I'm finding your thoughts on what constitutes a relationship to be very bizarre. I mean no offense to anyone else who might be (I suspect I am, myself), but are you on the spectrum...?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> (And...did you _really_ just compare a sugar baby to your grandmother.)


Hey, sugar-babies might also love Werther's originals and Alex Trebek.


----------



## Oh Jenna (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't say I recommend this.

You might as well just go and get an expensive hooker.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> I'm not saying this to be rude, and I'm definitely not stalking your threads (usually I try to avoid replying to them, they mystify me so), just that I'm finding your thoughts on what constitutes a relationship to be very bizarre. I mean no offense to anyone else who might be (I suspect I am, myself), but are you on the spectrum...?


This is a good question. Most of this guys posts are borderline trolling and I'm trying to figure out if he's serious or not.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Asia.

Plenty of girls up there looking for someone to pay for them. Well, I know there are in Indonesia anyway. 

From what I remember you're a young guy? - find a regular girl that actually likes you.


----------



## Oh Jenna (Aug 26, 2014)

jsgt said:


> This is a good question. Most of this guys posts are borderline trolling and I'm trying to figure out if he's serious or not.


I assume some of it is just having fun with the nature of these types of threads on this site.

I can't say I haven't done the same thing in the past myself.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't know what terms are better for this, 'sugar daddy' or 'beta provider', 'cause I hate both.

Living with 9k a year 'comfortably'...you mean without having to pay mortgage/student loans/rent/utilities ... ?


don said:


> Asia.
> 
> Plenty of girls up there looking for someone to pay for them. Well, I know there are in Indonesia anyway.


Also consider this if you want to go that route.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh Jenna said:


> I assume some of it is just having fun with the nature of these types of threads on this site.
> 
> I can't say I haven't done the same thing in the past myself.


I would say he's serious - or as serious as the young guys actually are on here. They have no idea of the ramifications of what they're talking about though - and it's all that - talk.


----------



## Oh Jenna (Aug 26, 2014)

don said:


> I would say he's serious - or as serious as the young guys actually are on here. They have no idea of the ramifications of what they're talking about though - and it's all that - talk.


I would hope so.

Looking for a girl that specifically out for money and cleanly admits it seems like it's not the best idea.

But I assume if someones desperate enough for a relationship, they'll try anything.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I think he's serious, 681 posts seems like a lot of effort to go to just for a laugh


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Red October said:


> I think he's serious, 681 posts seems like a lot of effort to go to just for a laugh


Good point.

Well, OP...this isn't a good idea. Why would you want to give your time and money away to someone who is just there to take advantage of you...while you knowingly let them? It's one thing to be gracious, it's another thing to be a pushover(ie; doormat). People will treat you how you allow them to...this isn't a Disney movie where everyone is all rainbows and sunshine. Sounds like you mean well...but man, your approach is not good.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Can we high-five after and/or during though.


Most definitely &#128515; And the eye contact is more of a guideline to prevent loss of concentration .


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

@tehuti88, no, I'm just deranged from being forced to be alone as a child, and when my parents were home, I was beaten and emotionally abused or ignored. Started going to school in 2nd grade, and my runny nose made the other kids run in fear, teachers and other school staff said nothing. Then at puberty I got physically sick, had no one to tend to my medical needs until I could no longer walk, disease deniers always wait until the last second. I've had many close brushes with death, saved at the last second, nothing personal, it would make my dad look bad if I died. No friends the entire time. No one ever visited me at the hospital when I was hospitalized (regular hospital). Moved every two years. Estranged from extended family members.

THAT is what made me the way I am. So many people on this forum cry and whine about their anxiety, and I never even learned how to make friends or what love even feels like from my own family, so try to forgive me for having no idea what I'm doing.

I assume you guys are just being satirical about my situation because you have trouble believing that someone like me exists. I've also gotten that all of my life, but the sting of not being believed in never goes away. It's like I'm the freakin easter bunny or the tooth fairy. I'm real, I'm sitting in a real chair, in a real apartment, typing real text over my real $10 internet, at my real $1300 alienware computer, bearing my soul to everyone every time, calling out for help.

And............. wait for it.............

Although I like how peaceful and inclusive this forum is compared to everywhere else, I mean, I was on wrongplanet for a long time because they are also nonjudgmental about my situation, and we share similar social barriers, mine caused by real life tragedy, theirs caused by neurological differences. I didn't belong there, and I'm beginning to see that I probably don't belong here either.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Fey said:


> How do you live off 9K a year? :con


Food is free to anyone who lives in the city.

Transportation is free to me because I helped my dad get an electric car, which he fuels up for free for life as a benefit of buying the car.

Education is free on the internet.

Cheap clothes are the same quality around here as expensive clothes. Also option to get free clothes.

I don't have a cigarette or alcohol habit.

I don't have a girl to spend all of my money...

I don't buy whatever expensive coffee drink they are selling on the corner.

I'm enlightened. ( had to say it... )

Oh yeah, and I don't go anywhere, especially not out on dates, because I can't get anyone to do stuff with me.

I even tried to splurge one time, went to Fred Meyer looking for expensive food. Practically everything was on sale for $1. It was ridiculous.

Look at it this way, if I worked, I'd automatically be making twice as much, and I'd be able to buy my girl a new $400 dress every month.
Heck, if she had any debt, I'd pay it off no problem. I will never value money. I just talk about it because that's statistically the root of the issue.
I believe that you should be able to shout anything you do from the mountain top. If I can't be honest about a relationship, I'm not having it.

The moral of this story is that a fool and (his) money are soon parted. Nothing personal, just a fact.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

k_wifler said:


> Food is free to anyone who lives in the city.


could you elaborate on this? I'm curious


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

k_wifler said:


> Food is free to anyone who lives in the city.
> 
> Transportation is free to me because I helped my dad get an electric car, which he fuels up for free for life as a benefit of buying the car.
> 
> ...


And that's all and well (and good for you for knowing how to spend your money) but I wasn't talking about the leisurely side of life. I meant things like food (which you mentioned), bills and a safe place to stay because I didn't think you could get those on 9k a year but I just realized the other ways this would be possible so you don't have to answer that if you don't want.



k_wifler said:


> Education is free on the internet.


But then how do you pay for the internet or the device to access the internet? It's cheaper but not free. That internet connection must cost someone something unless you're just using public wifi.

A poor guy could technically be one of those but she'd have to be either very lenient or you'd have to save up the 9k to last you about a month with her because she's probably going to be comparing her day job to the amount of money you'd provide her with.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

At 9k a year? Not even a mail order bride from a third world country will go for that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

If he's good looking and great in bed he can get a lot of ladies even if he's poor. Buying them things will be a problem though at 9k per year. Unless they love ramen noodles and dollar store rings.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Alpaca said:


> Dude, that ain't a sugar daddy, that's a Splenda daddy.


ROFL That's gold right there.
@Fey, with all of the money I save, I can live like an upper-middle-classman without incurring debt or going without what I like. Like I mentioned before, I get internet for $10 per month, but it's virtually free, if you're willing to leave the house. Places that offer free internet include coffee shops, the library, grocery stores, even the doctor's office offers free wifi. If I need a device to connect to the internet, all I have to do is spend that money I saved up, like I mentioned before. I could buy a new good quality computer every 2-3 months, more if I worked.
@Red October, there are quite a few places that offer free food, including food banks, as well as places that are free on holidays, and promotional stuff, although I admit I buy food on my EBT(food) card and eat delicious chocolate cake and brand-name pizzas all the time. I need to quit that because I'm getting a belly on me!
@nubly, yeah, they go by your income, not by how much you can afford, unfortunately. That's how most daters on dating sites do it, too.

Come on people, don't assume that I want a gold digger just because I mentioned this. It's just that people automatically assume that I'll be a leach to them when I say I'm disabled and can't work or go to school without love. I have to find an effective way to prove to someone that I'm not a dependent. I need an effective way to assure someone that I could be a better and more functional person if I could just get someone to take a chance on me. I do need some nurturing and TLC in order to be the best me, but everyone did at some point (usually childhood), I'm just still waiting for mine.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Alpaca said:


> Dude, that ain't a sugar daddy, that's a Splenda daddy.


lol'd


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

How big is your apartment?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

if shes a horny alcoholic and you have a half bottle of vodka / rum / gin / whisky in the house.... then sure you can.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> if shes a horny alcoholic and you have a half bottle of vodka / rum / gin / whisky in the house.... then sure you can.


tfw you are the horny alcoholic.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

SilentLyric said:


> tfw you are the horny alcoholic.


totally wrong . im neither of those things and I'm also not poor.

the question was if the guy was poor could he be a sugar daddy? if she's a horny alcoholic then maybe a half bottle of booze might be enough to "woo" her in . lol. ugh... the idea of all this is so seedy an unbecoming and even if he was a rich sugar daddy in its traditional meaning its still kinda pathetic.

what's worse is there is also the existence of sugar mommy....


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> totally wrong . im neither of those things and I'm also not poor.
> 
> the question was if the guy was poor could he be a sugar daddy? if she's a horny alcoholic then maybe a half bottle of booze might be enough to "woo" her in . lol. ugh... the idea of all this is so seedy an unbecoming and even if he was a rich sugar daddy in its traditional meaning its still kinda pathetic.
> 
> what's worse is there is also the existence of sugar mommy....


i meant me, sorry man, lol. figure of speech.

and the answer is no. he can not be a sugar daddy. he got not sugar.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

SilentLyric said:


> i meant me, sorry man, lol. figure of speech.
> 
> and the answer is no. he can not be a sugar daddy. he got not sugar.


ahh lol. da intanet don't do tone too well . ( you brought out my wrath there tho) ( I'll put it back now.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

caveman8 said:


> How big is your apartment?


You asking me? My apartment is just temporary until I get my relationship, then I can move into my nice big spacious family home. It's too big and empty to be alone there, and my dad also sorta lives there... Why do you ask?



KILOBRAVO said:


> if shes a horny alcoholic and you have a half bottle of vodka / rum / gin / whisky in the house.... then sure you can.


Interesting angle... I'm not against an alcoholic chick, if she's sufficiently attractive and doesn't head for the hills the moment she wakes up the next morning... I don't party or anything, so I suppose I have missed out on that sort of opportunities, and I wouldn't really want to hold a drinking party at my family home. Try not to feel too guilty for thinking about it, you have to put yourself in the person's shoes, you know? It's a good quality to be able to do that. I realize it might sound suspicious, but I have so many barriers to any kind of normal social life that I might just have to try it.
I wonder how easy it would be... and how I would approach the situation in the first place... would she already have to be drunk to begin with?


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Can a poor guy technically be a "sugar daddy" ???*



k_wifler said:


> You asking me? My apartment is just temporary until I get my relationship, then I can move into my nice big spacious family home. It's too big and empty to be alone there, and my dad also sorta lives there... Why do you ask?


Yes. How big is it? Because not everyone digs a small place.

Nice "too big" family home...ok something tells me there's more to this story than your savings...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

k_wifler said:


> my dad also sorta lives there


Would that make him the sugar grandaddy?


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Red October said:


> Would that make him the sugar grandaddy?


Technically, I think, no, because I secretly (dont tell the govt) spot him cash from time to time to help him make ends meet.
It was his childhood home. I suggested we move in there to help grandma in her old age, I became independent, she died, he inherited it, he wants to die there.
I always wanted to add an extra story onto it and a basement. It's currently only a one story house with no basement.
@caveman8, it's a decent size, although I don't see a point to memorizing the specs. What could be the rest of the story? I don't want to live alone... I don't really like doing anything alone. That okay?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that in order for a girl to feel like a sugar baby, she'll have to know that your wallet is hurting. Or that she's compromising her body for money (you don't see a lot of women with attractive young rich men). So..up to you if you'd like that dynamic or a relationship with more equal footing. Or perhaps you prefer someone to worship your savvy ways? :/


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

When a person is told that they're filth, and that they don't deserve a relationship, and that they'll never get a girlfriend, they're highly likely to try to come up with a list of redeeming qualities that they can use to back up their thinking that they actually do deserve a relationship and that they could get a girlfriend.

See where I'm going with this?

I've been put down so many times over and over by so many seemingly friendly well meaning people, that I developed some kind of mental complex about trying to prove that I'm good enough...

It's not about being a "sugar daddy" at all, it's about needing validation. It's about wanting to believe that there is a chance for love to happen, and that those other people were wrong.

Yep, I just realized this after... how long? Anyways, it's a step in the right direction toward better mental health! I lost my shame earlier this year, now I am on the road to regaining my sense of validation. Anyone know what stage is next so I can get a jump on it???


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

k_wifler said:


> @caveman8, it's a decent size, although I don't see a point to memorizing the specs. What could be the rest of the story? I don't want to live alone... I don't really like doing anything alone. That okay?


Nope. How big? Just roughly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

